# Fishing vessel Refleurir.BF48.



## foggy1953 (Mar 19, 2006)

On the 3rd of January 1968 the fishing vessel Refleurir BF48 was lost with all hands,40 years ago today.A request was made some time back by one of our members for information regarding this disaster and other fishing tragedy,s. Anyone got any photograph,s or know where one can be purchased from. 
Thanks,Foggy.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Remember the day very well foggy,first day back to sea in that year,we were towing our first haul with an air of south west wind when all of a sudden the wind went round to the NNE and blew about a force 9 to 10,had to cut away our ropes and net and make for shelter very smartish,glad to get through the quay heads that day!!


----------



## foggy1953 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Wullie was still at school three months to go then great leave in April. This put a damper on thing,s thoe as three relatives were crew members.Can still remember that day well around lunch time the weather hit howlin gale and blizzard conditions.Anyway i have found an old newspaper Scottish daily express from 5th January 1968 with a photo of Refluerir and comments on the tragedy by the late Tommy West who ironically was lost at sea on the ill fated coaster Glen Shiel.I hope to be able to scan the photo from the newspaper article and post that soon.
All the best for 2008. Foggy. ps; Hope yer keepin an eye on Wing.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes foggy there was a lot of terrible disasters around that era,late sixties early seventies,every winter some poor souls copped it.One other that was near me was the Celerity,lost with all hands in the Pentland Firth,very sad indeed.
Wully


----------



## foggy1953 (Mar 19, 2006)

Aye your right enough there a few trawlers around the same time Blue Crusader springs to mind.
Foggy.


----------



## Paul Galloway (May 6, 2014)

*refleurir bf48*

hello i seen you were saying about the boat my uncle was on,do you have any info on it or photos,thanks paul


----------



## JRMacGregor (Feb 1, 2007)

You can get a copy of the (brief) official report into her loss here

http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports2002/20818.asp?view=text


----------



## James Scourie Hay (7 mo ago)

Remember my friend and I walking back from Primary school in Scourie and seeing the Shackleton searching. So many tragedies at that time


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I remember Jan 68 a very bad time for the loss of UKtrawlers inc the three trawlers from Hull. Hull was a shocked city, with only one man returning home,


----------

